# Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert?



## Speeedymauss (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich keine Ahnung habe, in welches Unterforum ich mein Anliegen posten soll, ists jetzt hier gelandet. Man kanns ja ggf. später noch verschieben.

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Pi bekommen, da mich die Einsatzmöglichkeiten, gerade was Self-made-platinen etc. angeht doch sehr neugierig gemacht haben. Nun habe ich endlich meinen Pi aber so wirklich einen Plan habe ich nicht . Ich arbeite mich momentan zwar durch das Handbuch, das von Computec media / PCGH ist aber mehr weiß ich selber noch nicht.

Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, wie groß die Pi Comunity in diesem Forum überhaupt ist. Ich fänds cool wenn sich hier nen paar Melden 

Ich selbst interessiere mich doch sehr für die ganze self-made-[was auch immer man da mit dem Pi machen kann] geschichte und fände es cool, wenn es hier einen oder zwei gäbe, die sich auch damit auskennen, dass man mal jemanden zum austauschen hat (Der Pi bietet schließlich einige Möglichkeiten).
Aber bevor es in genauere Details und Pläne geht möchte ich erstmal wissen, ob hier überhaupt allgemeines interesse besteht. Von daher, meldet euch fleißig 

MfG


----------



## Arino (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Interesse wäre da, 
hab aber noch keinen da ich nicht weiß was ich damit anfangen soll ^^ 
Aber zum Austauschen, warum nicht


----------



## Blubbertzz (11. Februar 2014)

Arino schrieb:


> Interesse wäre da,
> hab aber noch keinen da ich nicht weiß was ich damit anfangen soll ^^
> Aber zum Austauschen, warum nicht



Sieht bei mir genauso aus  

Man könnte ihn vll als eine Art Nas verwenden und ein paar Festplatten so ins Heim Netzwerk einbauen, dann muss er allerdings immer laufen, aber so viel Strom kosten sollte er ja nicht


----------



## Hänschen (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich hab von Linux keine Ahnung, daher ist die Motivation für den Pi nicht so groß ...


----------



## GrauerFux (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Betreibe meinen Himbeerkuchen als Retrospiele Konsole und benutze in zum Streamen von Filme auf den Tv.
Mein nächstes Projekt wird vermutlich eine kleiner Minecraft Server für max. 2 Personen. Gut drauf laufen wird es vermutlich nicht, aber es geht ums Prinzip!


----------



## XcTus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich hab XBMC auf meinem laufen und benutze ihn am TV fürs Film- und Musikstreaming usw.
Hab mir aber eigentlich noch vorgenommen mal was in Richtung Hausautomatisierung zu machen.


----------



## tomsnrossi (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Hab auf meinem pi nen samba Server laufen als austauschordner zwischen PCs, Handy und Tablet


----------



## MisterLaggy (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich hab auch nen Pi als WLAN Music Player mit Volumio(Volumio.org). Das hat auch nen Webinterface


----------



## derGronf (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Hallo Speeedymauss,

ich benutze meine kleine Dose als Cloudspeicher für kleine Dateien. Da mein Upstream Mist ist, loht es sich nicht für mehr. Als Musikspieler für Webradios und als Netzwerkspeicher, um Bilder und Videos im Intranet zur Verfühgung zu stellen.

Ich hatte mir mal überlegt, eine Wetterstation daraus zu basteln, bin aber noch nicht über die Planungsphase hinaus gekommen. DAs ist aber noch ein Projekt, das ich vor habe... irgendwann... ganz bestimmt. 

Wollte ihn als Terraria-Server einrichten, scheitert aber an der ungenügenden Portierung von mono auf den ARM, oder ich bin zu doof. Beides ist wahrscheinlich.

Ach, es gibt so viele Sachen, die man damit machen kann, hätte ich doch nur mehr Lust und Zeit.

Aber drüber reden können wir gerne mal.

derGronf


----------



## Speeedymauss (11. Februar 2014)

hallo,
erstmal cool, dass doch bis jetzt schon ein paar zusammen gekommen sind 
ist wohl doch nicht so ganz unbeliebt hier 

da sind ja schon ein paar interessante vorhaben dabei, ma gucken ob noch weiteres kommt


----------



## Deeron (11. Februar 2014)

Bin auf jeden fall interessiert. 
 Habe auch seit letztem Jahr einen Pi und habe mir in Kombination mit einer Microsoft Livecam Studio und einem Akkupack eine Zeitrafferkamera, für die Arbeit, programmiert. Nach dem Umzug steht dafür ein Gehäusebau und die entsprechende verdrahtung mit knöpfen und evtl einem kleinen lcd-display an. Damit es besser zu steuern ist.
 Habe auch noch zwei weitere SD-Karten für den Pi. Eine mit XBMC für den TV und eine weitere zum Basteln .


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich hab eines im Hardwareschrank liegen aber im Moment nicht in Betrieb. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit finde werd ich weiter versuchen da ein RTOS drauf zu bekommen.


----------



## BertB (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

ich hab seit weihnachten nen arduino, bisher noch nicht viel gemacht
raspberry pi interessiert mich aber auch sehr


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich nutze meinen Pi aktuell nur zum Musik wiedergeben weil ich dafür nicht den HTPC anmachen willl.
Der Pi läuft dann einfach rund um die Uhr.

Das Teil an sich ist schon eine coole geschichte, mir hats aber mal die SD Karte komplett zerschossen, ich kann die nicht mehr formatieren usw.
Ob das jetzt vom Pi kommt oder die Karte einfach hops ist kann ich nicht sagen, die karte war aber genau so jung wie der Pi.

Es gibt viele Tolle sachen, über Xbmc für Filme und Musik, oder als kleines Nas (nicht sehr zu empfehlen für Heimnetz weil nur max 10 MB Übertragung weil sich USB und Lan die Leistung teilen müssen.) oder einfach als stromsparender Desktopersatz.


----------



## Falk (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich habe einen Raspberry Pi, mit dem ich schon verschiedene Sachen realisiert habe: TV-Server mit tvheadend, VPN-Gateway, Proxy, DNS-Caching. Aktuell nutze ich ihn mit RaspBMC als Medienspieler.

Außerdem habe ich noch einen Cubietruck, der einfach deutlich mehr bums hat (mit Dualcore SoC @1 GHz und 2 GB RAM sowie SATA-Port).


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich hab mir auch ein Pi gekauft, allerdings bin ich noch nicht dazugekommen, um viel auszuprobieren... mit Linux kenne ich mich 0 aus.


----------



## Eco_F83R (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Aloha 

Habe seit einiger Zeit einen Arduino mit dem ich noch das ein und andere Projekt realisieren will. Ins Auge gefallen war mir auch der RasPi, für das was ich im Moment vor habe ist er allerdings etwas überdimensioniert ... aber noch lange nicht aus den Sinn 
Interesse ist schon da nur leider grad keine Zeit ... Job, Familie, Hobby und schon ist der Tag wieder rum 
Das Sonderheft "PCGH Raspberry Pi (Amazon Link)" soll recht gut sein.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Mit dem StandardOS ist der RasPi halt an vielen Stellen garnicht als Arduinoersatz zu gebrauchen, da der Scheduler für unzuverlässige Timings sorgt.


----------



## Falk (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit dem StandardOS ist der RasPi halt an vielen Stellen garnicht als Arduinoersatz zu gebrauchen, da der Scheduler für unzuverlässige Timings sorgt.


 
Ist eben die Frage was man machen will - um kleine Linux-Spielereien umzusetzen ist ein Pi schon ganz praktisch, weil geringe Anschaffungskosten/Stromverbrauch. Wenn man etwas steuern will gibt es wahrscheinlich bessere/passendere Lösungen (bei meinem habe ich an den GPIO-Pins z.B. nur eine IR-Diode um eine Fernbedienung verwenden zu können - das schöpft das Potential nicht wirklich aus).


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Was z.B. ziemlich bescheiden geht ist Motorsteuerung o.Ä. "nebenbei" zu machen. Eben auch wenn man die höhere Rechenleistung z.B. zum Finden der Fahrstrecke wirklich nutzen will. 
Sowas wie Netzwerk und Video geht natürlich prima, da sind ein paar ms delay ja eh normal.


----------



## Hänschen (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Mich schreckt ein wenig der überpowerte Chip ab, ist der eigentlich auf low-level (assemblercode bzw. totaler Chipregisterzugriff) programmierbar ?

 Oder ist man zwangsläufig auf Hochsprachen zur Programmierung angewiesen ?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Wenn du ihn ohne Linux Betreibst kannst du auch auf alles zugreifen. So wie eben bei jeder CPU(inkl. Core i7). 
Unter Linux kommst du aber wahrscheinlich an einer Hochsprache nicht vorbei.


----------



## Hänschen (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich seh schon, da muss ein Pi Guide her ... aber der PCGH Guide auf Amazon war ausverkauft


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Also wenn es englisch sein darf:
The MagPi


----------



## Hänschen (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Ich stolper morgen mal zum größten Kisok hier


----------



## Gast20140625 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*

Hab auch einen.
Interesse ist damit auch vorhanden. 

Ich nutze ihn als Samba und als CUPS Server.
Hab damit auch noch ein paar andere Sachen ausprobiert, aber die hatten keinen praktischen Nutzen für den Alltag.


----------



## bingo88 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mich schreckt ein wenig der überpowerte Chip ab, ist der eigentlich auf low-level (assemblercode bzw. totaler Chipregisterzugriff) programmierbar ?


 Wenn du viel Zeit und Muße hast, und die Doku nicht scheust, kannst du dir für das Teil sogar ein eigenes OS schreiben. Also ja, low-level ist möglich.


----------



## Hänschen (13. Februar 2014)

Ein OS zu schreiben kannste vergessen, dafür brauchen selbst viel schlauere Leute sehr lange 

 Ich spielte schon mit dem Gedanken mir für einen kleinen Microprozessor einen Assembler zu schreiben da man im Netz teilweise nur kB-beschränkte als Freeware bekommt. Aber allein der Gedanke zB. Fehler bei Variablenzuweisungen oder Sprüngen etc. aufzufangen bzw. erst zu entdecken sprengt mir das Hirn. Das muss man im ganz großen Stil angehn mit Grafiken, Tafeln - vielleicht sogar im Team.


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. Februar 2014)

Einen eigenen Assembler zu schreiben ist echt ne mega arbeit und wenn du dann nen blöden fehler machst, bist du nur noch auf Fehlersuche, da kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten...


----------



## Hänschen (13. Februar 2014)

Ohje, ich hab grad ins Datenblatt gespickt. Es scheint dass der Prozessor recht kompliziert zu programmieren ist in Assembler.

 Das heisst er ist nur mit High-Level Programmiersprachen zu programmieren. Man ist also auf Linux und die fertigen Entwicklerumgebungen angewiesen.

 Also kein Low-Level-Zugang und keine totale Zeitkontrolle über die Pins etc. wie mir scheint


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2014)

Für das was du so machen willst sind wohl AVRs immernoch am naheliegendsten. Bei den anderen Chip-Produzenten scheitert es meist an frei verfügbaren Assemblern und Compilern.


----------



## Eco_F83R (13. Februar 2014)

Aloah 

Das Sonderheft gibt es als PDF hier.
Mit so Seiten aus bedruckten Papier (also voll Retro) hier. Habe ich Ende letzter Woche (06/14) bestellt und ist gestern 12.02.14 bei mir angekommen.

Gruß,
Eco_F83R


----------



## Kapotth (13. Februar 2014)

Nutze ihn derzeit nur als stromsparenden YouTubeUploader sowie Netzspeicher. Liegt vermutlich auhc daran das ich im allgemienn was  Linux angeht etwas zu beschränkt im Kopf bin


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

heute abend ab 21h gibts nen raspi bei zack zack auf alternate
ob das angebot gut sein wird kann ich nicht sagen,
ich werd mal reinschauen
manchmal ist gut, manchmal hat man den eindruck, sie hätten nen fantasiepreis erfunden und den dann um 50% gesenkt, 
damits dann so teuer ist wie überall auch


----------



## Icedaft (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - Wer kennt sich hier alles aus / ist interessiert???*



XcTus schrieb:


> Ich hab XBMC auf meinem laufen und benutze ihn am TV fürs Film- und Musikstreaming usw.
> Hab mir aber eigentlich noch vorgenommen mal was in Richtung Hausautomatisierung zu machen.


 
Wie agil ist das Teil in Zusammen mit einer externen USB 3.0 HDD?

Lässt sich der Pi wirklich komfortabel mit einem Iphone/Ipad bedienen?


----------



## Hänschen (13. Februar 2014)

Super, ich hab das Heft gleich mal geordert 

 Ich habe gesehen dass das relativ große SDRAM des Pi mit 500 MHz läuft .... das gäbe doch ein fantastisches Oszilloskop wenn man damit irgendwie einen schnellen A/D-Wandler anschliessen und auslesen könnte


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

kann mir vorstellen, dass das geht 
http://www.bitscope.com/pi/
hier ist was, braucht man ein zusatzgerät, wird wohl der A/D wandler sein

edit: das ding kostet 285$


----------



## Hänschen (13. Februar 2014)

Das bitscope ist ja der Mercedes unter den Pi-Scopes - total überpowered, aber voll entwickelt 

Für Audioanwendungen zB. reichen auch weniger MSPS, da könnte es ruhig günstiger sein.


----------

